# Autocruise Starfire - Overhead Locker Stay



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

Can anyone help with this?

I have a 2005 Autocriuse Starfire. The overhead locker stay is playing up and I need a new one. Does any one know where I can get one from?










Regards,

Rusty


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Rusty,

You should be able to get that type of stay from companies such as C.A.K. Tanks, O'Leary, and other motorhome parts suppliers. You can find the above companies websites by easily by googling them.

I suggest that you also try 'googling' " Motorhome Spares" or something similar.

There is also a company that sells all sorts of 'fittings' for cabinets, drawers etc. called 'Woodfit' www.woodfit.com

hth

Harvey


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Rusty 
B&Q sell them, not exactly the same, the white plastic bit is square if I remember correctly but do exactly the same job. 
JP


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Just checked and they do the round one too HERE
JP


----------



## Sport-Pics (Jan 28, 2007)

Many thanks to you both.

It seems that woodfit do the exact item I need, but I will be off to B & Q tomorrow to see if they have one there.

Many thanks once again and it proves that this forum is a real help in times like these.


Regards,


Rusty


----------

